# Good deal of 5205?



## CajunRider (Feb 9, 2005)

I ran across the JD5205 48HP 143 hr 2WD +521 Loader + MX7 Cutter + 5ft box blade. Every thing is in near new condition. Asking price is 19K + tax. List price for the JD5205 with loader and MX7 cutter is 27K. Looks like a good deal. What do you guys think?

Y'all know that I got some boggy land. Is 2WD OK or must I get the 4WD?

TIA


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can make due with 2WD but I would prefer 4WD. Not a bad price on the tractor/equipment package. Why is it being sold with so few hours on it. The lack of 4WD may be a factor in why it is being sold. With the proper counter weight applied, I think you could make it work though. If you think you want this, try offering $16,000. They will probably sound like you are taking food off their table but may come back with a better counter offer. Keep looking around. Be sure to go and demo that Kioti DK65.


----------



## CajunRider (Feb 9, 2005)

Husband just bought it 2003, passed away (god bless his soul). Wife sold it to MF dealership. The MF dealer doesn't want it on his MF lot so he prices it to sell.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John Deere 5205 Tractor Just to give you an idea for pricing on new units.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I almost forgot to mention the Massey Ferguson 5400 Series tractors. Those come with the Perkins 1104C diesel that is configured from 60 to 90 hp. 

Massey Ferguson 5400 Series Tractors 

These are pretty sharp looking tractors for the money.


----------



## CajunRider (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info Chief.

Even though it was a good deal, I decided to pass on it cuz I want a 4WD.

Still looking...


----------

